# Lösung für World in Conflict Abstürze !!!



## Gamiac (17. März 2009)

*Lösung für World in Conflict Abstürze !!!*

Hatte das selbe Problem wie viele neues Wic , Pc top in ordnung , neuster Patch und Treiber trotzdem ist das Spiel dauernd an der gleichen Stelle einfach ohne Grund abgestürzt . Habe dann einfach mal die Grafikeinstellung auf standart gemacht und siehe da es läuft wieder . Hoffe ich konnte möglichst vielen Betroffenen helfen , viel spass beim weiter zocken .------------------------------------Shit ein level weiter gehts wieder so los grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...................?V-sync war gar nicht an aber dieser tip in dem anderen threat hat mich drauf gebracht es da zu versuchen . Habe jetzt einfach DX 10 deaktiviert und setdem gehts .


----------



## seiLaut (17. März 2009)

*AW: Lösung für World in Conflict Abstürze !!!*

Vermutlich hätte es gelangt, wenn du einfach vsync ausgemacht hättest. Wobei immer noch nicht klar ist, obs der einzige Verursacher für die Abstürze ist.


----------

